# What's On in Dubai - updated



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Relatively quiet now it’s the summer, but watch out for some well known bands/artists who will be playing in Dubai and Abu Dhabi after Ramadan.



_Wednesday 8th July_
Keane at Madinat Arena

_8th -18th July_
High School Musical 2 - DUCTAC (MoE) www.ductac.org

_9th, 10th, 15th 16th July_
Laughter Factory - various venues www.thelaughterfactory.com

_16th & 17th July_
The Great Grape Fest - The Cellar

_13th, 14th 15th August_
Hopfest - Irish Village

8th - 10th October
Adrenaline Sports Live - Abu Dhabi www.abudhabisportslive.com

_October 29th -31st_
Fujairah Classic www.fujairahclassic.com 

_1st November_
Abu Dhabi Grand Prix www.abudhabigrandprix.com

-


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

Elphaba what is the website that we would use to buy tickets here or see what show/concerts are coming to uae?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

No major concerts officially announced for post-Ramadan, and there will be little on until then, and I am sworn to secrecy regarding certain bands that are coming out. 

Once events have been published, most tickets are available on the Time Out ticket website and in many cases you will be able to buy them in branches of Virgin, or from the venues themselves.

-


----------



## joker (Jun 21, 2009)

*hi*

god info..will b useful


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Info updated. 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I have 2 full access passes for the Abu Dhabi grand prix, including pit lane.....

It's not what you know......


----------



## DLNW (Jun 17, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I have 2 full access passes for the Abu Dhabi grand prix, including pit lane.....
> 
> It's not what you know......


COOL where did you get them from?:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I have 2 full access passes for the Abu Dhabi grand prix, including pit lane.....
> 
> It's not what you know......


Do you _really_ want to play 'who gets the most freebies' ? 

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Do you _really_ want to play 'who gets the most freebies' ?
> 
> -


I know I'd lose to you Elph, and after the news I had about a meeting that happened last week, there may be no GP anyway.....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> I know I'd lose to you Elph, and after the news I had about a meeting that happened last week, there may be no GP anyway.....


Saw your message & interested in hearing more.... 

-


----------



## JA12 (Jul 7, 2009)

Can I have a rough estimate as to when the keane concert will finish?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JA12 said:


> Can I have a rough estimate as to when the keane concert will finish?



Perhaps ask the venue??

-


----------



## judicious (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm heading to the Keane concert.... anybody else going?


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

does anyone know any info about sesame street characters, I thought it said the burjaman. I just heard it briefly on the radio and can't find out anything on Time Out. I'd love to take my son this weekend if I knew exactly where and when.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

tell me how to how to get how to get to seaseme street


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Glider

This thread is more than a year old 

But keep an eye on the forum, there's a group that organises gatherings and I'm sure there will be an upcoming something for Christmas, New Years, etc.


----------

